# No claims bonus



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

We've just got a mobility car so I've got rid of my car, I'm a named driver on my mrs Meriva, she's insured with direct line, will I still accumulate my NCB?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Only with Direct Line as I believe they allow a discount for named drivers on their policies. 

For everyone else the Ncb has to be earned in your name (you as the policyholder). Your current Ncb will remain valid with most insurers for up to two years from when your last policy expired. A small handful of insurers allow up to 3 years.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Thats the problem that me and my wofe had when we went over to the MOtability Scheme, we were on it for about 7 years and its a great scheme, but when we went back to our own cars we had to start from scratch with no claims bonus, it wasnt a big deal as the insurers we chose as we had home policies etc with them they gace us new discounts etc so it didnt work out much different, bear in mind as well with Motability that the insurance policy is trimmed down to a base comprehensive level i.e. no 3rd party cover for other cars etc 

We only came of the scheme as the last year or two has seen them trim down the list of cars available, however, its a great scheme and in many ways is a no brainer if elegible for it, what have you gone for?


----------

